# Calzones, will this work?



## giggler (May 13, 2018)

I bought what looks like a big can of biscuit dough from wally world yesterday, it says Use soon, do not freeze...or roll out to make pizza..

so I thought I could Stuff some halves of this dough with a mix of pre- cooked Italian sauasage, and a slice of chees and some peppers and onion mix.

Will that work? I think the can says 400f. for 30 minutes.

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## buckytom (May 13, 2018)

Sure it'll work. Calzones can be deep fried or baked.

Roll out a big circle, not too thin (1/4"?), fill, eggwash the edges, fold over, crimp and bake.


----------



## Addie (May 14, 2018)

Of course you can roll out the dough. The whole purpose of you not doing so is that you will use up what is in the can faster, and then head back for more cans of dough. Just a money making means for the company. 

It is your recipe. You can do anything you want to with that dough. 

Calzones! YUM.


----------

